# Pic of Sammy



## cazarty (Jan 18, 2008)

Just thought i would put a new pics on my poorly bun on here, she is a NZ white and 2 years old, my little baby


----------



## Benson67 (Jan 14, 2008)

She's lovely! Very pretty.

How's she doing now?


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

she's lovely
hope she gets better soon?


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

cazarty said:


> Just thought i would put a new pics on my poorly bun on here, she is a NZ white and 2 years old, my little baby


how is she now,,, hope she is better,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------

